# Working e-Mail to Nissan Motor Company Limited (Japan)



## Firebird1210 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dear Members,

I reside in the UK and I have a 2017 Nissan 370z Nismo (from brand new). However, since its first service by a Nissan Dealer, I have had major issues.

The Customer Care I have received from Nissan HQ (UK), is despicable and will not assist or help. If I was asked to rate Nissan (UK) HQ's Customer Care it would be: -2 out of 10 (minus TWO out of TEN). I have been without a car now for over 85 days and I consider this totally unfair and against all Nissan's promises to their customers (that are quoted worldwide to Nissan's customers). I have always used my three 'P' to get a complaint reply and resolution being:

Patience - (as I have to apricate it can take time to get an acceptable response), 
Persistence - Trying not to give up, Not to let it bother me 'but after 85 days it is', Tring to stick with these problems until it is resolved), and 
Politeness - (as some influence outcomes and open closed doors, but a more favourable one could prevail).

As I hope who reads this post will agree 'Patience' has started to grow thin with Nissan (UK) HQ. 

Therefore, I found some e-Mails obtained from searching the internet using 'google' for e-mail addresses to Nissan Motor Company Limited (Japan), so they know what is happening (as if Nissan Motor Company Limited (Japan) does not know how can they fix it and make Nissan UK better?). 

As to the e-Mails found and used to contact Nissan Motor Company Limited (Japan), sadly after a few days my e-Mail 'Sent Reports' came back from Microsoft Office's server as 'undelivered', so another dead end, so far.

A few days back I communicated with Nissan USA to see if they could help, regardless that I reside in the UK. Following such I got a reply (I felt really lucky), as the USA had opened a 'Reference Case Number' to my issues shown in my 'Cover Letter' and with 'Evidence Attachments', which was nice. Nissan USA also quoted the following so I can make contact to the correct personnel to aid and assist me:

"For customer support in Japan, please refer to Nissan's global website at nissan.co.jp. The customer support team in Japan will be happy to assist".

However, I can not seem to find any 'TRUE WORKING' from the 'Global Website' link given (hence this post/thread, advice, directions, and cry for help). I am at my 'wits end' and 'do not know what to do'.

I remain thankful for anyone who reads this message and replies are given to help me.

Kind and Warm regards always to all, Jon


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Firebird1210 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I reside in the UK and I have a 2017 Nissan 370z Nismo (from brand new). However, since its first service by a Nissan Dealer, I have had major issues.
> 
> ...


Jon, 
Hello Mate!

May I offer you some weblinks in your effort to resolve your issues with Nissan, LTD....?

https://www.britannica.com/topic/Nissan-Motor-Co-Ltd
https://www.ksfcounsel.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Nissan-Comp-RG-rd.pdf NISSAN IS BEING SUED IN US COURT!
https://www.nissan-global.com/EN/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan
https://www.nissanclub.com/

Do a websearch for OTHER NISSAN FORUMS (bulletin boards - they offer a lot of help too)

NISSAN MOTOR CO., LTD
Customer Relations Office
1-1, Takashima 1-chome, Nishi-ku, Yokohama-shi,
Kanagawa 220-8686, Japan
Toll Free Dial: 0120-315-232 (Only in Japan)
English speaking operator is available during the following hours:
Monday - Friday (except national holiday)
9: 00 a.m. - 12: 00 noon
13:00 p.m. - 17: 00 pm
(Above was found at this link: ??????????? )

*Tweets by &#8206 @Nissan @Nissan is the BLUE CHECK Twitter link for Nissan). 

Found on this Nissan page: https://www.nissan-global.com/EN/
Nissan
✔
@Nissan

I would TWEET THE HELL OUT OF YOUR PROBLEM!

*

Let me hear from you on what happens? Good luck mate! Richard in KY USA:|


----------

